# A couple questions for flathead fisherman



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I taking my brother fishing, since he doesn't get to go fishing all that often he wants to get a flathead and a musky in the same day. We will be out from midnight to noon. I can get us on musky but have never fished for flatheads. My questions are in a lake what kind of structure to look for? (weedlines dropoffs rocky bottom) Is it better to use a float or fish off the bottom? Live or cut bluegill?
I figure we will catfish from midnight to 6 am then target musky. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.
Jon


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im guessing lake?
Live bait, gills are easy to get and work well.
Big structure in 8-12 ft holds big cats . Then they tend to run the shallows and bank line when they hunt. Rocks or wood
Bobbber or bottom is really up to you. I have had luck on both.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info rusty really appreciate it. I know a cove on the lake with a beaver dam in 12fow with downed trees all over looks like thats the spot I'm trying first. Thank again!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Skunked on the flats, got a couple channels. Skunked on musky too but still good day.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Flats are lazy fish, they lay in cover... around areas of structure, walls, dams, logs, sunken barges, muddy banks... anywhere they can have dens or places to hide. They also dont like to look to hard for food, so they go places where the food will come to them or is very readily available. Shallow waters are good, large creek mouths, stillwater cutbacks, any nook or cranny that provides a break in current or area of slackwater is good. Depth doesnt really matter. Although i have best luck in about 8-20 feet.


----------

